# Syncronised Hydraulics



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Guys, Here's one for you all.
I have a guy here with a laser bucket that has the depth rams out or wack, ie one ram is slightly slower than the other so when its mid stroke one ram positions the bucket lower one side that the other and vise versa. 
According to the owner this has only just happened it hasnt always done it. When i first looked at it i suspected a worn or damaged piston seal, i stripped the rams to find both piston seals looked reasonable, the glad seals however were not real flash so both rams had new seals fitted throughout and put back on and bled out. They operated with a smoother action but still out of sync. 
The ram at the end of the lines is the first to reach full extension and the last to reach full contraction and the opposite for the ram mid line.
So any idas what may have caused this to happen?

If it done it from new i could understand but to just pop up out the blue seems strange. Anyhow any thoughts would be appreciated. I think my first plan of attack may be a flow restrictor on the end ram and see how close i can event things out, but like i said any input would be great.
regards, Clanga


----------



## Bolensnut (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, I would try swapping the cylinders to see if the problem stays at the location or moves with the cylinder. If it stays with the location you have a restriction and it could be a hose that is de-laminating. You don't mention much about what the cylinder is moving, are they also out of whack when moving not hooked to the bucket..... is the bucket binding ir seized at one side?


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Bolens thanks for the reply. I havent tried swaping the rams but have disconected the shafts and they show the same tendancy but more exhadurated when under no load from being attached.
The rams attach to the trailing arm wheels which when activated adjust the depth of cut on the bucket, i have inspected the wheel assembly and found not problems or hangups so can rule that out.
I do wonder if this machine has done this from new but am told it has only just started doing it so can only trust thats correct.
My next approach will be check lines and maybe try a line restrictor after that. But any suggestion are most welcome.
cheers


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

If one side is pushing out faster than the other. And the same one is drawing back faster. Then I would say there is something wrong with the slower of the two. Follow the lines back to the pump. There could be a check valve that is not keeping the pressure at the proper setting. Do you have any kind of schematics for the hydraulics on it.


----------

